
281 Alleged Email Scammers Arrested in Global Sweep - elorant
https://www.wired.com/story/email-scammer-global-takedown/
======
ddtaylor
Drat! Now I'll never get my $4.6 billion inheritance!

------
p3st1l3nt
> 167 arrests in Nigeria

No more Nigerian princes.

